

How Silver Lake Sees The Skype Situation - amirmc
http://www.businessinsider.com/skype-scandal-silver-lake-2011-6

======
amirmc
From the article: _"But the big difference between Skype and most Silicon
Valley venture-backed companies--a difference that is inflaming this scandal--
is that Skype is a private-equity deal, not a venture capital deal. And
standard operating procedure (SOP) in private-equity deals is different than
SOP in venture capital deals"_

------
rhizome
Fantastic, an anonymously-sourced hit-piece on Lee. I think this ham-handed
pushback illustrates one thing for sure: Skype is weak in the PR department
and thus the brand is likely fragile and dependent on public perception.
Perhaps with MS behind them that might change, but if Skype-related hinkiness
continues I'll predict Microsoft just kills the Skype name/brand and folds it
into Live or whatever.

